# God Bless Stripes



## crystalicious (Jan 27, 2010)

just over 1 year old.

I all happeaned so fast.


he started having seisures and it was all over!!

I cant beleive it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry. I know this is very difficult for you to bear. It's always shocking when a young cat dies suddenly. I know God will bless you and welcome little Stripes into His kingdom. I so hope your pain eases. God bless.


----------



## crystalicious (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks. We all know its so hard.

But what can we do.

All we can do is remember the love he brought to us.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. You tried so hard to save him, but you did the right thing in helping him to pass from his failing body. atback


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Stripes. It's so unfair when you have such a short time together. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There is just something so plainly wrong when a cat dies early. It just rips you up. My heart goes out to you and your precious Stripes. He lives on and is free of pain and siezures. Run free as the wind sweet boy.


----------

